# I dont know what to say to people anymore..... :(



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive been cleaning cars for a few bucks at a local office for the past 2-3 years now, and always get the obligatory comment everyone knows about ..

You can do mine next....

etc

etc

I literally have no idea how to react anymore. Ive heard it so many times, part of me wants to rage and verbally abuse the person saying it and the other wants to cry with depression as ive heard it so much. 

What do I say. I cant even look that person in the eye and smile, because most of them are dead serious and would love to have their car cleaned.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sure, here's a leaflet prices start at £100.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Simples. Don't react, ignore it. Tell them your price and ask them when they want you to do it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Good grief, just talk to them, they're making conversation.. It's what people did before the internet...

It's only the start of the conversation, who knows you might even end up talking about the weather..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Easy way is to say "Sure, be with you in a few hours, £50 for a once over, cash only please - Let me take your name"...


:thumb:

And if someone says to you "Missed a Bit"

Just answer, "No, I think he lives at number 13"..... ( Think about it lol )


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe they really do want there car done by you?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Good grief, just talk to them, they're making conversation.. It's what people did before the internet...
> 
> It's only the start of the conversation, who knows you might even end up talking about the weather..


Exactly!

They see what you're doing & are for the most part trying to relate to you, its natural human interactive behaviour.

I usually say no way mate, I hate cleaning cars but I love having my car clean (with a big smile on my face), Ice broken, pleasant conversation ensues 

When i cut the grass people say, want to do mine, when i wash the windows people usually say the same :wave:

Relax :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

People will only say stuff like "you can do mine next" because they want you to do it and can tell you're doing a good job.
I, and reading this a few others _(reading this)_ can't see what the issue is.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Keir said:


> People will only say stuff like "you can do mine next" because they want you to do it and can tell you're doing a good job.
> I, and reading this a few others _(reading this)_ can't see what the issue is.


I think the issue is Cliotoby needs to get laid


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, thats a bit of a weird reaction. If you dont wish to hear them just listen to an ipod or something. Perfect excuse not to make conversation then.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You could try detailing in a black leather thong & wear a red wig & pink gel sandals, I guarantee everyone will leave you alone :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> You could try detailing in a black leather thong & wear a red wig & pink gel sandals, I guarantee everyone will leave you alone :thumb:


ITHAQVA do NOT post up YOUR pic of this or this thread will be moved to the GC:lol::lol:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> You could try detailing in a black leather thong & wear a red wig & pink gel sandals, I guarantee everyone will leave you alone :thumb:


:lol::lol:
You forgot the feather boa up his b-side for dusting as he goes...:devil:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> You could try detailing in a black leather thong & wear a red wig & pink gel sandals, I guarantee everyone will leave you alone :thumb:


Lol.. I doubt it, There is probbaly a website dedicated to it somewhere "Thongs n suds"..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Will-S said:


> ITHAQVA do NOT post up YOUR pic of this or this thread will be moved to the GC:lol::lol:





Lowiepete said:


> :lol::lol:
> You forgot the feather boa up his b-side for dusting as he goes...:devil:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve





DampDog said:


> Lol.. I doubt it, There is probbaly a website dedicated to it somewhere "Thongs n suds"..:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm dammed if I'm giving prices out for that lot


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Keir said:


> People will only say stuff like "you can do mine next" because they want you to do it and can tell you're doing a good job.
> I, and reading this a few others _(reading this)_ can't see what the issue is.


The issue is the same ****ing comment over and over again. People at my other job do it to me all the time. Retail assistsnt.

Customer....Where is this item please?
Me...let me take you to it.....
Customer.....Ive probably walked straight past it.
me......RAGE.

EVERY single day im at work I get that comment. 4 days a week, 6 years while ive been at uni. EVERY DAY. 



ITHAQVA said:


> I think the issue is Cliotoby needs to get laid


I really dont. :argie:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I have the same problem, I'm praying they develop a car shampoo that looks like dirt so passes-by think I'm cleaning my car with extremely dirty water when in fact it's a quality carnauba wax shampoo. :lol:


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't worry, it always happens, I work in a pet shop, and the amount of people saying, my dog will demolish that in seconds.... ha ha. It's old now, happens at least 4 times a day.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ClioToby said:


> The issue is the same ****ing comment over and over again. People at my other job do it to me all the time. Retail assistsnt.
> 
> Customer....Where is this item please?
> Me...let me take you to it.....
> ...


You need to seriously need to/learn to chill, or get another job where you don't come into contact with joe public...


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

My neighbour does this to me all the time although i avoid conversation at the best of times.

I just reply with well pay the going rate and ill do it


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

everyone likes a tidy front garden (leave it!) and a clean car, just a lot of people can't be bothered to do it.
i usually tell them to go get their money and come back with their car, that usually puts them off and the fact i only clean mine and my mates cars.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The only problem i have of people passing comments is my next door neighbour saying "You've been doing this car all day.......you seriously need to get a life" (she says this in all seriousness too, not joking around) and I'm there thinking "but this is my job you fool! This is what supports me and my family" it also annoys me that said neighbour works 2 days a week for a total of like 14 hours but comes straight home, sits in front of the TV, never goes out, never socializes and always moans about how hard her job is but has the cheek to say I need to get a life. Really grinds me.....


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

ClioToby said:


> The issue is the same ****ing comment over and over again. People at my other job do it to me all the time. Retail assistsnt.
> 
> Customer....Where is this item please?
> Me...let me take you to it.....
> ...


Maybe you just need to sit in a dark room by yourself all day. Problem solved :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> The only problem i have of people passing comments is my next door neighbour saying "You've been doing this car all day.......you seriously need to get a life" (she says this in all seriousness too, not joking around) and I'm there thinking "but this is my job you fool! This is what supports me and my family" it also annoys me that said neighbour works 2 days a week for a total of like 14 hours but comes straight home, sits in front of the TV, never goes out, never socializes and always moans about how hard her job is but has the cheek to say I need to get a life. Really grinds me.....


Perhaps she wants to get in to your boxers, when she means "get a life" she really means "stop detailing the car & come bash my back doors in" :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Just say that's what they all say until they see the bill


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Weazel said:


> Maybe you just need to sit in a dark room with a months supply of porn mags. Problem solved :thumb:


EFA Weazel


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> EFA Weazel


:lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I get the same as well, when I Clean the Golf, neighbours come over, and tell me can I wash there car for them, I say no problem, but never touch their cars :lol: 
I get told, the car looks lovely, what have you used; just have a general chit chat with them, I diverate the conversation over to my liking 

Most of the cars on my road, take there cars to the 5 pound wash, they are happy


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Perhaps she wants to get in to your boxers, when she means "get a life" she really means "stop detailing the car & come bash my back doors in" :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I'm glad the mrs doesn't have an account on here! I seriously doubt she means that.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I'm glad the mrs doesn't have an account on here! I seriously doubt she means that.


Opportunities come from the most unlikely of places sometimes


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to get annoyed now I just laugh along with them. When people see me using the polisher in the garage they always make comments like "you're going to polish that away"

I'm sure they wish their cars could look as good.

One time I got my own back on my neighbour that made the above comment. I climbed a ladder and opened his bathroom window when he was in the shower and said "Your going to wash that away!"

Don't get anymore cheeky comments.


----------



## banditloon (Apr 2, 2009)

I just get the comment "you're always washing your car!" or "you can do mine next!"

The last person who said "you can do mine next!", I grab his car keys and promptly snow foamed it!










I left him to do the rest 










And he didn't do too bad a job.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

My neighbors always stop for a chat, i don't mind tbh, they always seem genuinely interested in what im doing.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ClioToby said:


> The issue is the same ****ing comment over and over again. People at my other job do it to me all the time. Retail assistsnt.
> 
> Customer....Where is this item please?
> Me...let me take you to it.....
> ...


clue is in your job title mate... you are there to assist!!!!

:lol:

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

My neighbour kept saying if you keep polishing the car it will change colour as youll take all the paint off it .
It did as I changed it for a white one .


----------



## Sunburst (Jun 3, 2012)

Last time a neighbor said that to me, I did wash their car for them. Took their keys back and told them what it would cost for me to do it again. I did offer that if they wanted to use my stuff while I was washing mine to do theirs they were more than welcome. They bought me some beer to say thanks and it hasn't come up since.

I really wish there was someone else in my neighborhood as nutty as I am about this. Trying to discuss the technical merits of products with regular folks is way too hard.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

To be fair I'm always courteous to anyone who says "you can do mine next" etc. as alot of people who have said that (in my experience) use it to break the ice, then the next day they will stop and ask what I'm using, then the next time how I go about doing this and that, what I use, how good is the stuff, where can they buy it and in most cases it ends up being "Well to be honest I'll end up buying all the gear and it will sit around doing nothing, when are you available to do mine?" which can then lead to regular customers, more customers and building my reputation.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

ClioToby said:


> Ive been cleaning cars for a few bucks at a local office for the past 2-3 years now, and always get the obligatory comment everyone knows about ..
> 
> You can do mine next....
> 
> ...


Just reply with the following..... "your daughter? sure, how old is she?"


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

lol.

Just had a PM from a member on here telling me I should seek psychiatric help.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

i get it all the time , do mine next, i normally say , what on the same bill, sometimes gets you chatting and then offering yr card and number etc, 
the other one is are you winning?
1 all at the moment lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I haven't laughed so much in a long time at this thread. Well done guys! :thumb:

Me, I'd just tell 'em to pi** off & mind there own fu**ing business! :doublesho :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I doubt it if there's ANYONE on this site that HASN'T had the kind of comment that the OP hasn't.

The difference is how some see it as a compliment, other's see it as an annoying thing.

Personally I just go along with what they say, ie. one said once (with his can of Stella in his hand), "You'll f**king polish the paint of THAT car mate", (said in an Ozzy Osbourne kind of tone)....I responded with, "That's the goal mate...no paint, no more polishing for me to do". To which he just merrily laughed his head off as he popped down the shop for his Giro, Scratch-card, and another pack of Stella.

Such a lovely neighbourhood where I live - we even get along with the druggies too  :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Passionate Art said:


> thats why you are named after kriminal!!!! Nice one mate...
> 
> BTW i just experienced the same ****. everytime i wash my car my opposite neighbour goes. do mine next... now my other bright neighbour talked as well and said. why u washing that f**king tin. its going to get dirty. and next to him the lady goes its a car dont wash it all the time. its water [ btw even if shes right i drain water from underground and i filter it and recycling it as well ] so i went like do you pay my bills miss mona? and she just laughed and went inside... i take it as annoying i guess as well because i mind my business why cant they do the same. anw from now on i made my mind. i will just ignore them...
> 
> Clio's frustration i guess is *why people are nosy*... but this is humans!!! Right?


^ fancy posting about it on an open forum then....hehehe  

I think they think I'm the king-pin of drugs where I live, as I'm the only fart with a shiny motor :driver:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

We live in a world where the art of conversation is sadly becoming a lost medium, sometimes a situation is needed to strike up a chat, in my experience walking a dog, a baby in a push chair or washing the car guarantees a comment that occasionally develops into a chat. I don't have a dog and the babies have grown up so look forward to washing the car and come away somewhat dissapointed if nobody has told me "do mine next" etc.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My neighbour cracks me up...He'll park his freelander close to me when I'm washing my car and say 'please...'

A bit of snowfoam and pressure washing later, he's happy.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I get it all the time in my area, Im a bit of a joke to the neighbors because of it. I get all the comments while doing my car but you know what they always come to me if they want there car washed but I say yes for a price!! Now they keep there comments to them selves


----------



## Jjhart (Jul 7, 2012)

just do there car for £20 if they ask, or say "you couldnt afford my prices!". If i do mine out front the whole street comes out to wash theirs its brill!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Several times a week I get "much do you charge pal?" love the look on their faces when i quote the price!!  although on occasion it has turned into a job.

Richard


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Easy way is to say "Sure, be with you in a few hours, £50 for a once over, cash only please - Let me take your name"...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Last time someone said i missed a bit i threw my sponge at him!(my old boss:lol

(i was helping a mate i aint throwing a £15 mit at no one) :lol:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Customer....Where is this item please?
> Me...let me take you to it.....
> Customer.....Ive probably walked straight past it.
> me......RAGE.


Well Toby, you can squarely blame your employers for that one. If there's
one thing I hate, it's the constant relocation of regularly bought items that
can turn a quick shopping trip into a demonic treasure hunt. I've often been
that customer and I'm totally unrepentant!

Regards,
Steve


----------

